# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Regreso a Jánovas

## arnau

Hola a todos,

El diario El País publica un reportaje sobre cómo un grupo de expropiados por la construcción de un embalse en los años 60 recupera la propiedad por no habese construido la presa:

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...13_669799.html

----------

FEDE (15-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (15-dic-2013),sergi1907 (15-dic-2013)

----------

